# Removed 4" formica backsplash - how to repair wall?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Cut off the loose paper, prime, then a thin coat of drywall compound, sand, do again if there's any bad low spots.
I'd prime again then install the back splash.
I'd use at least an 8" knife, wider the better so it will follow the soild wall.
Make sure to use a putty knife to get off any old caulking before starting.
The time to repaint the whole wall would be before the back splace goes in if it's needed so there's no cutting in.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, if you're going to paint the rest of the wall (not the part covered by the backsplash) do it now to avoid the hassle of masking the tile off later.

Not sure you'd have to repair that wall if you're just going to put tile over it, especially not if it's higher than the old backsplash line. Just make sure to properly caulk the bottom edge, not use grout. Where tiles meet other surfaces you want something that'll seal AND be flexible (grout does neither). So be ready to get colored caulk when you're selecting the grout color (which may lead to planning around the available caulk colors you can find).


----------



## cwb124 (Oct 30, 2012)

Oddly enough the kitchen was recently painted.

My concern about the drywall is with loose paper and such, it won't hold the tiles securely. Its also somewhat uneven now as well so I think that needs to be al straightened out. I think the idea of removing any excess paper and priming is probably a good bet. Then going over it all with spackle to bring everything up to the same level. Then I have a nice even surface to start the tile backsplash on.

After I spackle, do I need to prime again for the tile adhesive, or can I glue the tiles right to the sanded down spackle?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just reread my first post.
And spackle is for small nail holes not for this job. Yes there's a big differance.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, if the surface is uneven enough then smoothing it with joint compound (not spackle) would be a good plan. Bear in mind you may need to apply the compound in layers as if it's too thick it may have problems drying evenly and end up cracking. Using thinset gives you a little more chance of a working thickness, whereas mastic generally does not.


----------



## cwb124 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sorry, I mistakenly used spackle for drywall compound. Sounds like I have a plan.

I am slightly concerned about a couple spots where I think the contractors prybar poked some holes in my drywall when removing the formica backsplash. I might have to cut some out and replace it. Or should I not be too concerned?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Remove the loose stuff and paper tape and mud that area.


----------

